# Katzen-Kampf um die Katzenberger



## Mandalorianer (7 Sep. 2010)

*Autogrammstunde von Daniela Katzenberger artet aus

Katzen-Kampf um die Katzenberger​*

Daniela Katzenberger (23) hat es geschafft, sie ist ein echter Star, ihre Musikkarriere kommt langsam aber sicher ins Rollen, sie hat ihren ersten Live-Auftritt hinter sich und auf einer Autogrammstunde prügeln sich die Fans sogar um die besten Plätze.

Im Berliner Alexa verteilte die Katze gestern ganz fleißig Autogramme an ihre wartenden Fanmassen. Um ihre erste Single „Nothing’s Gonna Stop Me Now“ zu promoten erschien Dani im hautengen sexy Dress und begeistere die Scharen mit ihren witzigen Sprüchen. Auf die Frage, was sie denn – außer ihren neuen Brüsten – noch so an sich möge, gab sie ganz offen zu: „Mein Lipgloss.“ Davon verbrauche sie gefühlte fünf Kilo pro Tag. Wenn man sonst keine Laster hat, eine Macke braucht jeder! Doch unter den wartenden Fans ging es nicht ganz so lustig zu, wie auf der Bühne. Um einen besseren Platz zu ergattern, brach unter den Autogrammjägern ein regelrechter Katzen-Kampf aus. Es wurde gehauen und gekratzt, was das Zeug hielt.

Nachdem die kratzbürstigen Kampf-Katzen sich beruhigt hatten, konnten die Anwesenden wieder dem Kreischkonzert lauschen, das man sonst von Stars wie Tokio Hotel oder Justin Bieber (16) gewöhnt ist. Das beweist doch: Unsere Lieblings-Katze hat es geschafft! 

Gruss Gollum


----------



## krawutz (8 Sep. 2010)

Es gibt leider eine Generation, die kreischt alles an, was man ihr hinstellt. Wenn man einen Sack Kartoffeln richtig promotet, würden die sich auch um den prügeln.


----------



## Katzun (8 Sep. 2010)

ich gönn ihr das


----------



## Q (8 Sep. 2010)

Katzi rockt  :thx:


----------



## Punisher (8 Sep. 2010)

bescheuert


----------

